# well I R A bolens owner



## FLIGI (Jun 23, 2011)

Good thing I have you guys here at T.F. cause Im already lost and I havent even begun  I can tell right off the bat that I will need some owners manuels? Could anyone tell me what the stickys are, and can I download some of the info? I bought that H16 with 42" deck, snowblower, tiller, front plow. I would like to start by changing all the fluids and filters if anyone could point me in the right direction.


----------



## FLIGI (Jun 23, 2011)

bolens 1000 thanks for the information I will do that.


----------



## thebandit34 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah, there's lots of Bolens guys here, we're just lurking in the shadows.


----------

